# Shotgun Question! help plzzzzz



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

i was looking at the new Remington 887 nitro mag pump for waterfowl hunting this year, and i kinda wanna buy it before the snows get up. any reviews on this gun would be much appreciated, i held one in gander the other day, and i was expecting it to be heavy, but it's only 6.4 pounds. it looks like a tank, i just wonder if it's as durable and smooth as i hear it is! any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## goldenpower (Feb 20, 2010)

All the reviews I have read is that they were trying to copy the benelli nova. I dont they they did a good enough job just buy the nova and you will be happy with a proven gun I love mine. I went with a guy to sd last year for spring snow geese that had a nova he was the only one that didn't clean his gun or have any problems all the rest of us were cleaning our guns twice a day. Just my opinion im sure it is a good gun. If you buy one I hope you will let us know if you like it!


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

i would go with the benelli nova aswell maybe 100$ more but worth it all the way


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

Go with the Benelli Nova. They are indestructible.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't own one and also own a nova. I really like the plastic coating but hate the bolt setup remington uses. Instead of the cheesy tin cover that gets full of mud (I used to have an 870) and then wont close. After that it folds over and fouls up the action. That's how I ended up with a nova. I have had my nova so dirty I used a garden hose to clean it and it never missed a beat.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I have had my nova so dirty I used a garden hose to clean it


 And hear I thought I was the only one to do that and everyone thought I was crazy. IMO,Novas are the best waterfowling pump gun out there.

Alex


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nova all the way. Ive dropped mine in the flooded corn, got it back out, poured the water out and shot the next bird that flew by. And yes the hose works wonders after a muddy day in the field!!!!! :lol:


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

i am going against what everybody else says on the forum.

there is a reason remington has not made a new pump gun for so long. They are bricks. my shotgun is over 30 years old and still has original parts. only problem i have is it doesn't shoot when i forget to load it (another story).

I have a few friends that have the 887 they say its betterh than their 870's. i also have friends that have a nova and they like it but every person that has the nova has had to put in a different spring because the original spring is too week and wears down in less than a season.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Still runnin the original spring in mine.Been at least 4 yrs but honestly I dont remember when I bought it. It was the 2nd or third yr they where out. The new remingtons are nothing like there older brethren. Look closely at that bolt and notice the little tin cover at the back. It slides forward with every stroke of the action. Now throw mud in there and tell me how well it works. In an effort to keep them priced on the low end they make all the bolts the same size and throw on the tin cover. Also the Nova is far superior in the take down cleanability function.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Nova is the way to go. But have any of you nova owners out there ever had problems with the trigger sticking after your first shot. Mine did a few times, but that is probably because I had not cleaned it. And also which spring goes bad on them?? Mine Nova is 3 yrs old and have done nothing to it. Last spring I bought a super nova and kept the nova as a spring back up gun.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ive never had a problem with mine. I won mine at a DU dinner 4 yrs ago and clean it maybe twice a year. As far as the spring goes I believe he is talking about the one in the magizine. Haven't had any problem with that either.

I probably just cursed my Nova!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

a buddy and i both owned a super nova at one point and they were both brand new always cleaned them but for some reason on both of our guns the trigger would stick on them so ironically we both got rid of them and moved up to a beretta extrema and have not had a problem since. I also owned a nova before the supernova and did not have any troubles with the nova


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

"Short pumping" was a problem for me with my Nova. Also I've had times where the "pump" loosened and wasn't able to fire (had to be repumped). The last time that happened to me was on a point blank turkey and I sold the gun soon after.

But it sounds like I'm definitely the minority on having problems.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> "Short pumping" was a problem for me with my Nova. Also I've had times where the "pump" loosened and wasn't able to fire (had to be repumped). The last time that happened to me was on a point blank turkey and I sold the gun soon after.
> 
> But it sounds like I'm definitely the minority on having problems.


Same thing happened to my nova. had it for 3 years and think i may have worn it out (I cant even emagine how many rounds I put through it). Sometimes with 3 1/2 inchers the shells wont feed out of the tube no mater how hard i try to rack it (I thought i was short pumping at first until i tried firing it and slamming the pump back as hard as i could) Is this the spring problem you guys are talking about? Anyways I retired the nova 2 years ago to backup gun and got a SBE2.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

the reviews in a mag had the nova winning except on the price. they liked the remington. But liked the nova better :sniper:


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I would not buy another remington product after the luck i've had with my 870 and 1187. The pump loosened on the 870 so that you could not eject a spent shell and of course you have to have a special tool to tighten it. The 1187 mag will not cycle anything but 3inch shells on occasion. I sent it back to them and they replaced some parts but I cannot even get unused shells to come out without jamming so we will see if it works tomorrow. Not a remington fan right now. :******:


----------



## Whackin-N-Stakin (Feb 21, 2010)

if i had to choose i would go with the nova i bought mine used 7 years ago and it has been all i will shoot now. this gun has shot over 300 rounds a year and i have not had any problems at all with it. the only thing that i have done to it is clean it about 5-6 time in one year just to keep the barrel clean. another nova my father bought the first year they came out and he is still using it for his main gun that gun has shot way more than mine has and still fires every time. the only thing that went wrong with it was about a year after he got it the barrel started to bulge a little so we took it in and got a new barrel and the only other thing is that last year it didnt want to fire and we couldnt figure out why so we too it in and they said that it just needed a good cleaning and that was it. so when we were done i asked him the when the last time he cleaned it and he said that he hadnt cleaned it since the start of the 2008 spring early goose season so that gun went two hard seasons without getting taken apart or cleaned out. so i have no bones with the benelli nova and when mine finnally wears out u can bet that there will be another to replace it.


----------



## snownado chaser (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm pretty much in agreement with everyone, benelli is the way to go. I bought a super nova 2 years ago after having a 870. It comes up to my shoulder much better and it seems like there is barely any kick. I clean it but prob not as much as i should and have never had a problem, just my 2 cents.


----------

